
Caterpillar's New S60 Smartphone with FLIR Thermal Imaging Built Right In - craigjb
http://gizmodo.com/caterpillars-new-s60-is-the-first-smartphone-with-flir-1759685817?utm_medium=sharefromsite&utm_source=Gizmodo_facebook
======
teslabox
This is going to be my next phone: rugged and "waterproof" are good enough
selling points, but the infrared camera puts it in a league of its own.

